

How a popular two-letter word is undermining your credibility - rgrieselhuber
http://www.fastcompany.com/3029762/how-a-popular-two-letter-word-is-undermining-your-credibility

======
gjvc
this use of the word "so" was moaned about a few years ago. it's no different
from (not than) the general decline of the standard of business english.
indeed, people like Don Watson believe that the decline in standards is
systemic. [http://vimeo.com/9369655](http://vimeo.com/9369655) and
[http://www.abc.net.au/tv/bigideas/stories/2009/12/04/2762051...](http://www.abc.net.au/tv/bigideas/stories/2009/12/04/2762051.htm)
(both links reference the same video.)

